# headlights keep burning out



## GTI_HMD_219 (May 7, 2008)

my headlight keeps buring out i have replaced them 3 times in 5 or 6 months does anyone have an idea why. i have a 2005 GTI 
THANKS


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: headlights keep burning out (GTI_HMD_219)*

never touch the glass bulb. oil from finger prints will make the bulb explode or overy heat.
Make sure you dont put anything brighter then 55 watts.
What kind a bulbs are you using?
stock? or ebay stuff?


----------



## GTI_HMD_219 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: headlights keep burning out (Gtiminar)*

no i dont buy anything from ebay.I bought sivlerstar once i bought the simulated HID bulbs and now i just took my highbeam bulbs out and put them in my headlight.I also disabled the day time running lights so they would not run as long,and i try hard not to touch the lens either i am just lost....but thank you if you have any other ideas please feel free to let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: headlights keep burning out (GTI_HMD_219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_HMD_219* »_no i dont buy anything from ebay.I bought sivlerstar once i bought the simulated HID bulbs and now i just took my highbeam bulbs out and put them in my headlight.I also disabled the day time running lights so they would not run as long,and i try hard not to touch the lens either i am just lost....but thank you if you have any other ideas please feel free to let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









wow what a bumer. 
BTW. i didnt intend to insult you or portray you didnt know anything for example not to touch the bulb. 
When you say you bought "silverstars" wich ones? the Sylvania silver stars or Osram silver stars? im pretty sure they are only rated at 250 hrs but usally last a bit longer.
yes i disable my drl as well. i dont like to keep my headlights on during bright sunny days. But i turn my drl when its raining during the day for safty.
I bought the Wagner Lazerblues. You should try these out. The bulb has the slightest bit of blue blown into the glass but you can barley see it. Its not light blue diped coating like some bulbs out there. when the lights are on if i look at the bulb i can slightly see some blue in the glass bulb. It really gives the beam a crisp white light.
I was really impressed with these Wagner Lazerblues. They project out so much futher and wider compared to stock. I even had to replace my city lights because the DRL were so white and bright it made my city lights look really yellow. 
The lazerblues costed me about $30 wich included shipping.
So far i have had them since Sept. i would say 250 hrs on them so far. 
i had the Sylvania Silver star ultras. Let me tell you they were terrible.
they were bright but there projection was like 25ft in front of the car and very narrow beam pattern. i tried aiming them up more but all it did was blind other drivers. Very disapointing for $50. 
I heard the phillips extreme visions were bright to.
I know my car takes a 55watt h7 but i also seen some 80watt h7's
Are you useing 55watts bulbs?


----------



## GTI_HMD_219 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: headlights keep burning out (Gtiminar)*

hey no offense taken, i try really hard not to touch the lens.i bought sylvania ones,on the bottom it says 55 watts h7, and those blew,like you said the beam is very short and not that crisp.i have only bought the 55 watt bulbs. i was looking for less watts but could not find any.another question is....this may sound stupid but could i be putting the bulb in wrong or maybe the clips that hold the bulb in, could that blow the bulbs???thanks again man you have been a huge help.its just frustrating when you have to spend so much for bulbs and they keep goin out


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: headlights keep burning out (GTI_HMD_219)*

i dont think that you put them in wrong. 
if you look at the filement there are 2 metal wires that attack to it.
one is slightly longer then the other. i put mine in so that the longer one is on top. example if you look at the front of you car looking at the headlight imagine a clock 12 on tip 6 on bottom. i made sure that the longer metal wire attached to the filiment was on top or at the 12 o clock position. 
i dont thing that they make a h7 bulb that is less then 55watts. none that i have ever seen.
i really think that the problem is those crappy Sylvania Silverstars. they are only rated at 250 hrs. 
AS far as other installation problems that clip that holds in the bulb shouldnt have any effect making them burn out. Its just there to secure the bulb in. but it is tricky to put them bulbs in.
how about you try and were a pair of non powder latex gloves so that you dont get any finger prints on the bulb. and when you put them in try not to scrape the glass bulb on the headlight.
I trully think that your problem is those darn Sylvaina Silverstars. those things are so junky and i know for a fact that other ppl have had them burn out within a year. They are so over priced to $50 a pair is highway robbery.
try this sight and check these out. 
http://www.rockauto.com/catalo...5H7BK
Or you can google Lazerblue h7 bulbs. $25 for a pair is pretty reasonable. but i really like how it light up the road and projects out very far. It is a very white crip light. or try a pair of philips. they are supose to be good to.
Here is another site that has a good selection of bulbs.
http://www.tmtuning.com/vw/
the shipping is expensive but they have the Osram Silver Starts and Osram nightbreakers and a pair of Genuine VW performance h7 bulbs made by VW. they come in a blue tube carring case. i think it also comes with a pair of brighter whiter city lights to.
another question. the headlight housing. on the back of the headlight do you have it securely locked in? there is a rubber seal that makes the headlight sealed. It keeps water and moisture out of the headlight houseing unit.
one more question. Do you have original headlights. what i mean by that is the whole headlight itself lense, reflector, wireing harrness all stock, or did you buy some aftermarket projector or any other headlights housing that are aftermarket. 
Check the wireing that connects to the headlight to see if there are any exposed wires or corrosion. maybe something is expose and getting wet or some wires are corroded and touching something.
keep me posted. let me know if you deciede to buy new h7 bulbs or if you figuer anything else out.
best of luck.


----------



## GTI_HMD_219 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: headlights keep burning out (Gtiminar)*

yeah i looked at the back everything is on real tight.there is one thing i did notice is, that there are huge holes where the person that had the car before me pacthed up..... i bought the car used from an auction, i was thinkin that could be the problem,its right on the cover on both sides but they are pacthed really good, i did wear gloves when i changed them this time ialso thought of the same thing you did.(with the gloves)And yes those bulbs really blow for 50 bucks.THANK YOU VERY MUCH for all your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so far so good with the other bulbs


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: headlights keep burning out (GTI_HMD_219)*

hmm i wonder why there were holes. The holes are on that black plastic housing that seals the back of the headlight? i wonder why they made holes. There has got to be something messed up or a problem.
If it continues to keep burning out then you might want to get used or after market headlights. the whole housing and all.
you can get them for about $115 up to $300 but thats alot of money and that would be a last resort. But if you keep having to spend money on bulbs then that would add up and you might save more money in the long run by getting used or new headlight.
I really hate taking my car to the dealer but maybe they can look at it and at least tell you whats wrong that way you can fix it yourself or you will at least know what the problem is.
i would really like to see what those holes look like and how they patched it. can you post pictures or email what the back of the headlight looks like?
You said you put new bulbs in. wich bulbs or wich brand did you go with this time?


----------



## ockey53 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: headlights keep burning out (GTI_HMD_219)*

Check the spade plug that goes into the bulb connector. My light had a corroded connector, causing the bulbs to arc and blow. 
No need for a the factory right angle spade plug if you can't find one, use a 16-18awg spade plug (the blue ones).


----------

